# Purchasing Flags Online



## LibraryLady (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone have good/bad comments on flag venders online?

I'm looking to buy some POW MIA flags of various sizes.  There are quite a few vendors online with various prices selling what looks to be the same thing, so I'm wondering about the customer service aspect.

LL


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 5, 2013)

Is it for indoor or outdoor. I buy Annin flags. Heavy duty, colors last a long time. This is where I buy my flags http://www.flaggsusaohio.com/


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, @Polar Bear, what is there customer service like?  I don't see the sizes I'm looking for - I'm looking at anywhere from 12" high to 2" feet high, but I'll try giving them a call.

LL


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 6, 2013)

I have never had any problems with them


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 7, 2013)

Tanks, PB, I ended up with another company because I figured out the 12 x 18 size was what I needed.  I will be posting up the results of the project when I'm finished here at the end of the month.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 9, 2013)

www.anyflag.com

Great quick service.

Ordered Tuesday morning.  Delivered Thursday.  Based in Grover Beach, CA

LL


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Aug 11, 2013)

If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.


----------



## CDG (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.



Bro...... Reach down the front of your skirt, find your balls, and hang a fucking flag.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.



OMG if you are conceding what you want now after you get married she will be giving it to you in the ass - it appears she already has the hardware in this relationship.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.


 
We could accept you if you were gay....but this shit?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 18, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.



Recognizing that I earned all my shit 
Agressively and primarily on the field of battle
Non-warriors won't understand what covers walls of a true mancave
Great though their appreciation may be for wet bars and cheap budweiser neon
Energetically I shall never capitulate to the whims of some poon,  regardless of her tongue skills
Readily shall I punt anyone the fuck out of my house and life who even implies I cannot display the embodiment of the decade I truly lived.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 19, 2013)

CDG said:


> Bro...... Reach down the front of your skirt, find your balls, and hang a fucking flag.


 
...off his balls?!


----------



## CDG (Aug 19, 2013)

SpitfireV said:


> ...off his balls?!



If that's what it takes to re-establish dominance in the relationship.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> If my fiance wasn't adamant about no "man cave" shit on the walls of the apt I'd have some flags hanging about like I did before lol.


 
Take one room of your abode...  put a lock on the door...  fill with guns, knives, ammo, flags, and the stuff you earned....  set up a desk, computer, and display areas.... put your shit up, close and lock the door so it cannot be disturbed if you are not there.

See how easy that is....

Some of us do not have to go to those extremes...  and don't lock the door  unless nobody is home, mainly so that if shit happens, the guns can be accessed by the trusted family (blood and chosen) and friends that are there should something happen...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Take one room of your abode...  put a lock on the door...  fill with guns, knives, ammo, flags, and the stuff you earned....  set up a desk, computer, and display areas.... put your shit up, close and lock the door so it cannot be disturbed if you are not there.
> 
> See how easy that is....
> 
> Some of us do not have to go to those extremes...  and don't lock the door  unless nobody is home, mainly so that if shit happens, the guns can be accessed by the trusted family (blood and chosen) and friends that are there should something happen...


LOL, that's what I ended up doing.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

SOWT said:


> LOL, that's what I ended up doing.


 
I forgot to add.... cleaning, maintenance and sharpening equipment....   and the note.... so it can be spread over the rest of the house when guests/kids aren't present....


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Aug 19, 2013)

point well taken, but you all have never dealt with a angry half jewish/half lebanese woman before.....just saying....


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> point well taken, but you all have never dealt with a angry half jewish/half lebanese woman before.....just saying....


 
so the internal war goes external and you get caught in the crossfire....   be careful what you ask for, you might just get it....


----------



## CDG (Aug 19, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> point well taken, but you all have never dealt with a angry half jewish/half lebanese woman before.....just saying....



Last I checked, baby powder on the pimp hand worked across ethnic lines.


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> Last I checked, baby powder on the pimp hand worked across ethnic lines.


 
That was funnier, and easier to read, than Deathy's yolo post.

Well done.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> Last I checked, baby powder on the pimp hand worked across ethnic lines.



lol, I'm trying not to laugh when I read that and she's right next to me.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 20, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> lol, I'm trying not to laugh when I read that and she's right next to me.



Sucks being you.  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> Last I checked, baby powder on the pimp hand worked across ethnic lines.


 
Brother, you are about to have a Jewish jihad declared on you....  be careful of any Israeli or Lebanese you meet for the next few months, in Semitic based cultures, the families are 'connected'....   Johnny lives it, he can back me up....  Oy vey, In'shallah.


----------



## CDG (Aug 20, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Brother, you are about to have a Jewish jihad declared on you....  be careful of any Israeli or Lebanese you meet for the next few months, in Semitic based cultures, the families are 'connected'....   Johnny lives it, he can back me up....  Oy vey, In'shallah.



I ain't scurred!  Did I ever tell you guys about the time I killed 1200 Taliban with my M14 EBR and Benchmade Tomahawk?  It was a sunny Thursday afternoon and I had just graduated Advanced Suburban Operations school......


----------



## AWP (Aug 20, 2013)

CDG said:


> I ain't scurred!  Did I ever tell you guys about the time I killed 1200 Taliban with my M14 EBR and Benchmade Tomahawk?  It was a sunny Thursday afternoon and I had just graduated Advanced Suburban Operations school......


 
You're a sniper in the 82nd, you aren't SOF.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Aug 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Brother, you are about to have a Jewish jihad declared on you....  be careful of any Israeli or Lebanese you meet for the next few months, in Semitic based cultures, the families are 'connected'....   Johnny lives it, he can back me up....  Oy vey, In'shallah.



oh yes I can, and my sister is dating a man of turkish descent. turk's can be god damn vindictive as fuck so...yea shit can be crazy if people in my family get angry lol.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2013)

JohnnyBoyUSMC said:


> oh yes I can, and my sister is dating a man of turkish descent. turk's can be god damn vindictive as fuck so...yea shit can be crazy if people in my family get angry lol.


 
Well, now we know why you joined the Marines... less stress and drama, even at Boot....  all you need is some Mongol, Greek and Italian Influence ad you have the family of Sigmund Freud's nightmares...  and dude... shit can get crazy in your family even without any anger...  the internal conflict would crush most psyches.....:wall::blkeye:


----------



## medicchick (Aug 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Tanks, PB, I ended up with another company because I figured out the 12 x 18 size was what I needed.  I will be posting up the results of the project when I'm finished here at the end of the month.
> 
> LL



AHEM, it's the end of the month and I'm curious what crafty project you are/were doing.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 30, 2013)

medicchick said:


> AHEM, it's the end of the month and I'm curious what crafty project you are/were doing.



EXCHUUZEEEE ME?????  

Since WHEN did August end on the 30th!?!?!?!?!?!?  

It's getting mailed tomorrow, the 31st, and the pics will be posted once the giftee (a resident of this here funny farm we live in) receives it on Tues next week - don't want to spoil the surprise...   

It took a little longer to complete than I planned, what with stupid little issues slowing it down, you know like work, and I'm getting old and slow... :wall:

LL


----------



## medicchick (Aug 30, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> EXCHUUZEEEE ME?????
> 
> Since WHEN did August end on the 30th!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...



It must be the end of the month, gubment check were deposited already.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 30, 2013)

medicchick said:


> It must be the end of the month, gubment check were deposited already.



snork.  

LL


----------



## medicchick (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 19, 2013)

medicchick said:


>



The project was a gift, the wearing of which happened the first weekend in September.  The pics from said event have not been forwarded to me.  Yet.  It will happen.  I could threaten the giftee with your wrath, couldn't I?  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Recognizing that I earned all my shit
> Agressively and primarily on the field of battle
> Non-warriors won't understand what covers walls of a true mancave
> Great though their appreciation may be for wet bars and cheap budweiser neon
> ...


 
It would be nice if you dusted your bling once in a while.... the friggin guns are all clean, why not the bling?


----------



## medicchick (Sep 19, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> The project was a gift, the wearing of which happened the first weekend in September.  The pics from said event have not been forwarded to me.  Yet.  It will happen.  I could threaten the giftee with your wrath, couldn't I?
> 
> LL


Just making sure you didn't forget me impatiently waiting over here


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 19, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Just making sure you didn't forget me impatiently waiting over here



I'll make the giftee aware... 

LL


----------



## pardus (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.vfwstore.org/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=99


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 19, 2013)

pardus said:


> http://www.vfwstore.org/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=99




Thanks Pardus for the suggestion, however I had to go with the linky I provided earlier in this thread because I needed a smaller size.  Check the first page.  

I have now moved on to taunting @medicchick with amusing hints that there _might_ be pics of the resulting success of the usage of said flag I purchased.  She never posts enough pics of my fav bebe... 

LL


----------



## medicchick (Sep 19, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Thanks Pardus for the suggestion, however I had to go with the linky I provided earlier in this thread because I needed a smaller size.  Check the first page.
> 
> I have now moved on to taunting @medicchick with amusing hints that there _might_ be pics of the resulting success of the usage of said flag I purchased.  She never posts enough pics of my fav bebe...
> 
> LL


  Taking pictures of her would require her holding still long enough for it to not be blurry.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 19, 2013)

medicchick said:


> Taking pictures of her would require her holding still long enough for it to not be blurry.


 
Jeez, that's what duct tape, 550 cord and krazy glue are for...  it works on your pet Sasquatch, right?:wall::-"

Or just set the camera to action shot mode...  it'll still be a little blurry, but recognizable.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## x SF med (Nov 6, 2013)

medicchick said:


>


 
What?  I didn't do nothing...  What?

Oh, Sasquatch must have graduated to industrial strength zip ties... and possibly a sledgehammer to quiet him down...  sorry... I was quoting the old protocol...


----------

